# DT 402 makes zephyr read 'full'



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

We have a DCS51 with a DT402 plugged into it. Why does the hand held remote affect the things on the display of the zephyr?

Can i not control 10 loco's with each controller?

Why does the zephyr read full? I just did a reset to purge the memory on it... but still after plugging in dt402 and selecting a train the zephyr goes to full


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have Digitrax DCC but I just read the manual
for your Zepher controller. You have a limit of 10
loco addresses on that system.

You cannot add more than that by using the DT402.

I'm going to make a guess that the 402 retains the
loco addresses previously programmed and when
plugged into the 'zeroed' out Zepther it transfers
them back which is why you see the 'full' indication.

The larger Digitrax controller has a limit of 22 loco
addresses if that is your need.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The DT402 is only a controller not a command station so your Zephyr is the place where your loco addresses are stored and hence the limiting factor regarding number of locos.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had the exact same issue with my DT400R/DCS51 setup.This is caused by loco addresses that haven't been erased properly after use and are still stored in the system's memory.After some tinkering that had me grow a few more gray hairs,here's what I've found....

1)The Zephyr and the DT400 are both throttles that have a memory of their own.While it can't power locos on its own,the DT400 can memorize a fair number of "used" addresses that haven't been cleared after use.And it can remember a lot more addresses than the Zephyr can handle,thus the "full" screen featured.

2)The loco addresses have to be cleared through the throttle they've been selected with in the first place.Purging the Zephyr will not erase the DT400's memory and vice versa.

Since I couldn't remember wich locos I had used and likely forgotten to erase,I had to erase all my roster (20 locos) from my DT400,dialing and dispatching them one by one.Doing this got the system going again.

An easy thing...just plug your DT400 to the Zephyr,hit "loco" then dial one loco,when dial flashes the address,hit "disp".Then hit "loco"again,display will flash the just erased address,ignore it and dial another loco then repeat.Remember...the DT400 won't erase addresses selected with the Zephyr,so you might have to do it with the DCS51 too.

Then make it a habit to NEVER forget dispatching locos after use.With the DT400,hit "loco" then "disp".With the Zephyr,hit "loco" then "exit".

This should keep this problem from re-occurring.And having an address stored in two separate throttles is known to cause weird operation as the decoder receives two sets of conflicting commands.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Since I couldn't remember wich locos I had used and likely forgotten to erase,I had to erase all my roster (20 locos) from my DT400,dialing and dispatching them one by one.Doing this got the system going again.


So i'm limited to 10 locos on this sytem? or 20? How do i get more?

Were quickly approaching 30 and i'd like to be able to run them all.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

DCS100 or DCS200 allow 120 engines and throttles to be stored. I assume your are not really going to run 30 engines at the same time, that's a lot of power and maybe the 8 amp DCS200 might handle that.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Lemonhawk said:


> DCS100 or DCS200 allow 120 engines and throttles to be stored. I assume your are not really going to run 30 engines at the same time, that's a lot of power and maybe the 8 amp DCS200 might handle that.


ah, so i'll be needing that giant power box. Gotcha. 


Thanks for your answers everyone!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you may have it all wrong here.You don't need to store your whole roster...in fact,no matter how many locos the system can store,they should ALL be erased after use anyway,so the number of available slots is irrelevant.

What comes into consideration here is that the Zephyr can't handle ten locos at a time anyway with 2.5 amps (may be 3 to 6 in HO,5 to 8 in N)

You only need slots for the number of locos you're likely to run together AT ONE GIVEN TIME,so your Zephyr has more slots than practically needed.Unless you're aiming at a large layout with more than ten locos running at the same time,the Zephyr will serve you well.Just don't forget to dispatch locos when you're not running them.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I think you may have it all wrong here.You don't need to store your whole roster...in fact,no matter how many locos the system can store,they should ALL be erased after use anyway,so the number of available slots is irrelevant.
> 
> What comes into consideration here is that the Zephyr can't handle ten locos at a time anyway with 2.5 amps (may be 3 to 6 in HO,5 to 8 in N)
> 
> You only need slots for the number of locos you're likely to run together AT ONE GIVEN TIME,so your Zephyr has more slots than practically needed.Unless you're aiming at a large layout with more than ten locos running at the same time,the Zephyr will serve you well.Just don't forget to dispatch locos when you're not running them.



Yes, there are approx 30 locos each with rolling stock on my tracks. around the walls basement layout, Double mainline, with an attatched 4x8 switching area/turn loop.

Consists of 3+ add up quick.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On my Bachmann DCC layout I assign the same
address to each loco in a consist. Using that method
can increase the number of different consists
or locos on the track at the same time. You would
still have the 10 address limit BUT you could
have, say 3 locos in consist A, another 3 locos in
consist B, and still have an additional 8 single locos in your
controller. 

You will still be limited to the number of locos operating
at the same time by the amperage output of your
controller or booster.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can have any number of DCC locos sitting idle anywhere on a DCC layout without having them dialed to the command station.They need to be dialed (or stored) to the controller only when you want to operate them.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You can have any number of DCC locos sitting idle anywhere on a DCC layout without having them dialed to the command station.They need to be dialed (or stored) to the controller only when you want to operate them.


Cool cool. Sounds though like i should pick up a booster anyways. I do intend to have them all running at once at some point. quite the large layout.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just curious....do you plan on hosting huge operating sessions?Many club layouts don't have the power you'll likely need to achieve what you're suggesting.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Just curious....do you plan on hosting huge operating sessions?Many club layouts don't have the power you'll likely need to achieve what you're suggesting.


Maybe. Mostly just me and my room mate. There will be a 4x8 staging/switching yard attached to the double mainline which is about 200 feet long. all the way around my basement.

I may add a similar around the walls layout in my bedroom at some point too, via tunnel through the wall.


Planning on ALL locos having sound as well.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Impressive...I can only dream of what kind of N scale layout I could create if I had only half this space available.I can already imagine the long trains you'll be able to run.However,I think you will review your 4X8 yard that will be a bit small given the long mainlines you have.

BTW,you'll need a lot of power to run thirty locos on such a big layout.A single booster won't do.


----------

